# Urlaub und Angeln auf Réunion



## angeltreff (10. November 2003)

Kann mir jemand nähere Infos zu diesem schönen Fleckchen Land geben? War schon mal jemand dort? Kennt Ihr Boote/Skipper dort?


----------



## arno (10. November 2003)

Moin!
Nö aber ne geile Heavy Metal band kommt von dort !!!
NAZCA heißen die !!!Wenn Du hinkommst und das Album der Jungs findest kannst Du es mir mitbringen!!!!


----------



## angeltreff (10. November 2003)

Ok, die nehme ich dann mit als Band auf das Boot. Funktioniert wie das Wallerholz ... )


----------



## Bihne (10. November 2003)

*Réunion*

Diese Seite habe ich gefunden, da steht aber glaube ich nicht viel übers Angeln !http://www.astrosoft.de/reunion/reunion.htm#c


----------



## Yellowfin2 (11. November 2003)

@angeltreff

Hallo Versuch es doch mal unter www.reunionfishingclub.com,
hab schon mal angefragt scheint ziemlich teuer zu sein.

Gruß yellowfin2.


----------



## angeltreff (12. November 2003)

Danke für den Link. Bin noch am "Material" sammeln, denn mir spuckt dieses Urlaubsziel im Kopf rum. Vorrangig Urlaub, aber angeln wöllte ich natürlich auch mal. )


----------

